# Brother MFC 240 c - kann man da den Druckkopf selber wechseln?



## kleinekröte (1. November 2013)

hallo leute, 


eine bekannt hat mich gefragt, ob man den druckkopf bei dem bother MFC 240 c selber wechseln kann oder ob das nicht geht?

es wäre super, wenn da jemand was zu wüsste


----------



## PC Heini (2. November 2013)

Grüss Dich

Ohne dieses Modell zu kennen, würde ich sagen ja.
Wenn man die Arbeit nicht scheut, eventuell den ganzen Drucker zu zerlegen.
Zuerst abklären, ob es überhaupt welche Druckköpfe zu kaufen gibt. Dann den Preis nicht scheuen.
Meist sind die Teile aber so teuer, dass ein neuer Drucker günstiger kommt.

Dies mal meine Meinung.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## kleinekröte (4. November 2013)

Hallo PC Heini, 

okay, danke zuerst einmal für die antwort  Du meinst also, dass es schon möglich wäre, aber mit viel aufwand verbunden ist... das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Meistens wir das ja extra so von den herstellern gebaut, dass man das nicht so leicht wechseln kann. 

Ich werde ihr das mal so weiterleiten. danke


----------



## PC Heini (4. November 2013)

Wenns aktuell wird, schau mal hier; 
http://www.druckerchannel.de/forum.php?seite=beitrag&ID=175258
Ist ne kurze Anleitung, wie es zu handhaben wäre. ( Antwort 10, ganz nach unten scrollen. )

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## kleinekröte (4. November 2013)

ooohhh super  

ich wollte auch noch im internet nach einer anleitung schauen, aber da steht ja wirklich alles drin. Danke für den tipp! dann sollte das ja kein problem mehr werden 
jetzt werden nur noch die druckköpfe benötigt.

hoffe, dass das dann auch erfolgreich ist und meine bekannte keinen neuen drucker braucht...


----------

